# Outstanding homestead for sale in Michigan - $109,900



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/2632-E-Beeler-Rd_Lake-City_MI_49651_M49785-45007

I used to know the people who are selling this house ... in fact, I bought their original homestead back in 2000. They built the house they are selling now as their retirement home. We chuckled because while they were supposed to be downsizing, etc., after a few years they cleared and fenced a few acres, built a stable, and got some horses. 

I don't know why they're selling now, as I haven't talked to them since I moved 4 years ago, but I fear something unfortunate has happened. I can't imagine them leaving this place after putting so much love and work into it!

I've been in this house and it's lovely. There are fruit trees, grapevines, berries and lots of flowers. It is a true turnkey homestead -- just like the farm I bought from them 12 years ago, which I loved dearly. 

I can't say enough good things about the area, either. The house is located about halfway between two resort towns, Lake City and Houghton Lake, about 10 miles away in either direction. Both towns have nice lakes with public beaches and the accompanying mix of resort and retail. There is a smaller town 6 miles away with a grain elevator/feed store/gas station and a general store with groceries on the first floor and a hardware store in the basement. There is an Amish bulk/scratch-and-dent grocery about 10 miles away. There is a lot of dairy farming in the area, and the region is served by several good large-animal vets. If you like hiking, cross-country skiing, snowmobiling or trail riding, the house is within walking/riding distance of thousands of acres of state and university land with trails. 

The folks there tend to be conservative Christian Republicans, but they're friendly toward newcomers. (The "nudist Buddhist" rule probably applies!) It's very safe there -- in fact, when we bought their first homestead, they couldn't find the house keys because they hadn't locked their doors in so many years. I laughed at the time, but when I sold the house 7 years later, *I* couldn't find the new keys because I had never locked the doors either! 

If you have been dreaming about homesteading, take a look at this place ... you won't regret it!


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

That is a really pretty house! I love the stone. Very, very unique. All of it is beautiful, just wish it had more acres. LOL Wonderful opportunity for someone.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Really cute little house. Too bad it is in MI and the snow.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Really nice looking place, I wish it had more than 8 acres though. Hope they sell it !


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

It was originally listed for $129,000, so the price has dropped a good bit. I wonder if what looks like a gravel pit across the road is stopping people from buying?

Nomad


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I know the guy who owns the gravel pit, too. He was another neighbor ... actually, he bought my house, LOL! (It was supposed to be for his daughter, but she went off to college instead, so it's rented out now.)

I can't imagine the pit would be much of a problem. I lived right around the corner and never noticed any activity (traffic) from it. It's not a huge operation, or at least it wasn't when I was there. :shrug:


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

willow_girl said:


> I know the guy who owns the gravel pit, too. He was another neighbor ... actually, he bought my house, LOL! (It was supposed to be for his daughter, but she went off to college instead, so it's rented out now.)
> 
> I can't imagine the pit would be much of a problem. I lived right around the corner and never noticed any activity (traffic) from it. It's not a huge operation, or at least it wasn't when I was there. :shrug:


It wouldn't bother me, but some people can be a bit picky. The original listing price seems reasonable to me, but you never know. It's been listed for over seven months, so I guess they just want to get it sold. I've watched properties around here for a year or more and the prices just keep dropping. A place like that here would probably be asking about the same as there, but since not much is selling here they might have to keep dropping the price just like they are there. It looks like a nice place, I hope they don't have to lower the price much more.

Nomad


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

Not too far from me! Yes, this is a nice area for sure!!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I hope they don't have to drop the price anymore, too! As I said earlier, I'm afraid they've had an illness in the family or some other trial ... I know they built the place intending to be there forever. Lots of love and care went into it. My heart is kinda breaking for them. 

Hey, if anyone looks up the place on Google maps (or drivea by) keep going east on Beeler 1/2 mile ... my old farm is on the SW corner of 9 Mile & Beeler. I'd be happy to pay someone to take a few pics for me ... I'm curious to see what it looks like now! I haven't been back to MI since I left 4 years ago.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Willowgirl, the website states that this property is "currently not for sale". Wonder if it was sold already or they changed their minds.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I hope the owners got what they wanted, either way!!


----------



## Gunnie (Apr 28, 2008)

Willow girl we were actually there for a yardsale this summer they are moving down south to be with family. (we got to talking about dairygoats and were there for quite a while) even went out and picked grapes. Very nice place.

Im not far away and I can try to take pictures but gotta wait for some of this snow to go away!!!


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

lovely place...


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Willow girl we were actually there for a yardsale this summer they are moving down south to be with family. (we got to talking about dairygoats and were there for quite a while) even went out and picked grapes. Very nice place.


Thank you so much for letting me know! That is such a relief ... I was worried something was wrong, but after not keeping in touch after I moved away, I felt it would be presumptuous (nosy) of me to pop up now asking questions! LOL

They are some of the nicest people I've ever known.



> Im not far away and I can try to take pictures but gotta wait for some of this snow to go away!!!


I'd greatly appreciate that. I miss my little farm! From what I can see on Google maps, it looks like the county took out all the big maples and (maybe) the split rail fence along the front. (I had heard from my ex that they paved the road a year or so after I left.) I hope whoever is living there now is tending my garden! :teehee:


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

(Finally can see it). Beautiful home in immaculate condition. Even the pole buildings and yard are neat and clean. Looks to be a well-cared for home.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

You're right willow, that would be an awesome homestead!!! The price is exceptionally low as well. I wonder if it's got anything to do with Michigan's or in particular Detroit's economy due to the automotive industry's financial crunch.....


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

All of Michigan is hurting because of the economy, of course, but there is a lot of dairy farming in that particular area, and the dairy industry is doing well right now.


----------

